# Has haytalk been glitchy for anyone else the last few days?



## Leex2 (May 29, 2018)

I tried to change my email addy and got stuck in a cycle of confirming the new email. I never did get a notification, and meanwhile I couldn't post, like posts, or get back into my account. But tonight, all seems to be working again and the new email is listed in my profile even though I never received a verification email. Just curious what is going on?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We are experiencing all kinds of software problems. Ownership is fully aware now and we will see if they choose to do anything about it. I sent them a link to another website where they talked about what a POS Haytalk is trying to navigate the advertisement bombardment. I hope it opened their eyes as they did acknowledge reading it. We were bought out a few years ago by a Canadian outfit that purchases websites so as to turn them into a advertising billboards. It has been all down hill on a sled since their acquirement of our website.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I access hay talk on my mobile these days. Seems to cut out a lot of the problems I hear about.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm running adblock plus and lately when i go to haytalk on my computer i get a amazon prime ad pop up first. Maybe it's time for a new version of adblock.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

carcajou said:


> I'm running adblock plus and lately when i go to haytalk on my computer i get a amazon prime ad pop up first. Maybe it's time for a new version of adblock.


I started getting that also the last couple days,annoying as hell.Have adblock also.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't have ad block and I get the same ads... I already have a blender....i could use a new chair though lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I started getting that also the last couple days,annoying as hell.Have adblock also.


Ditto, but I did not get the ad just now when I logged in.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My Adblock quit weeks ago.....just wouldn't load the page. Now without it, it's nearly impossible to navigate


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting multiple requests for some judb to store on my computer on every page I try to access now, plus the amazon prime day pop up. Irritating.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I too am getting irritated at the increased adds and the other glitches.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


> I'm running adblock plus and lately when i go to haytalk on my computer i get a amazon prime ad pop up first. Maybe it's time for a new version of adblock.


I blocked the ad.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> I blocked the ad.


Howdja do that Tim? Onliest option I see is to click on "Naw, I don't wanna save boatloads of wampum" or whatever it says.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> Howdja do that Tim? Onliest option I see is to click on "Naw, I don't wanna save boatloads of wampum" or whatever it says.
> 
> Mark


Right mouse clicked, selected option to block ad.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Went to reset password today as one computer had lost it and failed to ever get email to change it. Tried several times. At least pw still saved and working on one computer.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Palmettokat said:


> Went to reset password today as one computer had lost it and failed to ever get email to change it. Tried several times. At least pw still saved and working on one computer.


. Yea I tried the same thing still no email had a friend try and join said it will send a email to confirm but he has never got it after several trys.


----------

